# Is it okay to cut nails with regular nail clipper?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

the ones that human use...?


----------



## mizzkitty (Jun 13, 2004)

i have no idea..i'd like to know ..since i always take mine to the groomer to do it..


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yes, that's what I use. My vet said that it was okay as well.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

i don't "appropriately" trim woody's claws, i usually just knick the little sharp tip off the end with my big toe nail clippers. if you want to trim them for real, i'd suggest getting real cat claw trimmers. you can get em at petsmart for dirt cheap. woody is pretty good with her claws though, the tip is all that needs done. yoshimi though...i really need to get some clippers and do something about those little weapons! she tears me up when she kneads in my lap.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

i use special clippers to trim my cat's nails, maybe once in 2 weeks. Just the tip, he does a great job of keeping his trim on his sisal posts. I tried just to see what would happen to use my big toe nail clippers, and oh boy, that was a mistake, the nail chipped and small splinters where left behind... so i'm only using the clippers


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

i used a normal one once, i did not like the results. ralph's nails ended up becoming cracked at the tips. so i decided to buy a cat nail trimmer, it works a lot better, cuts it a lot cleaner, no cracks.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

I read somewhere that if "human" nail clippers are not sharp they don't cut a clean edge on the claw and like meowmix said, the tip can become cracked.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Sure you can -- you just have to hold them vertically, parallel to the nail, and yep...make sure they are sharp or else they will crush the claw, leave splinters, and hurt.


----------

